# Kitten Piccies



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Pictures of kitties as promised  The camera focus was rubbish and we had moving targets but there they are, in order!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

oh i love the ginger one :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Awwwww :001_wub:
I'll take number one kitten please


----------



## joee (Feb 18, 2011)

awh cute there lovely  what type are they?


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

domestic short hairs


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll take the fifth picture then :001_wub: 

Em
xx


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Just the pic? I could give you the box and the furries inside in 12 weeks


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Gratch said:


> Just the pic? I could give you the box and the furries inside in 12 weeks


Done! *camps outside* :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

very cute!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwww they are gorgeous! have a real soft spot for the ginger one


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Just found this thread Gratch - yum! yum! yum! 

They are all too cute but I would like to put my name down for No 4 please. Being Glaswegian, I have a soft spot for wee scrappers.... 

Once again, well done to everyone and to Mummy for doing so well.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

No. 4 we've now named Moo  I feel exactly the same, total soft spot! I just love how she was struggling and now she kicks butt. Everytime one of the others tries to knock her off a nipple she hangs in tight :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwwww how gorgeous, me want me want me want,:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

are there 3 black and white and one ginger? or are they tabby but u cant see on the piks? they are super cute!! mums bed looks comfey haha xxx


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

they are all very cute but i love the ginger one slightly more as iv always had a soft spot for ginger cats even though mine is dark grey!!!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Well done fur mum and human mum ,your babies are super cute


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

how scrummy are these guys

I'll swap you no 1 for a tabby and white one. just looks like the felix cat in face

Michelle


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I was looking at No. 3 today and I think he may actually be black and white  I'm a bit of a numpt. Been trying not to interefere much and leaving the lights low though but will have them on tonight for the weigh in and see if I got the colour wrong lol.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

aww very very cute


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I am such an idiot. We have 3 black and whites and a ginger! I could of sworn when they were born they had brown swirly stripes but now they're solid black and white  Whatever, they're still gorgeous


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Gratch said:


> I am such an idiot. We have 3 black and whites and a ginger! I could of sworn when they were born they had brown swirly stripes but now they're solid black and white  Whatever, they're still gorgeous


Maybe they started off with swirly stripey bits bit but their coats have since darkened into a solid black. :smile:

After all, if blonde haired babies & toddlers can turn into brunettes as they get older why can't kitties???? 

Our Gratch is NO idiot!!!!! :nono:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A lot of black cats do have tabby markings which cannot be seen very easily except in strong sunlight so your babies may have appeared tabby when born and still wet


----------



## evie71 (Mar 17, 2011)

omg they are gawjus!!! I want them lol


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Aye there was more sunlight when she was having them and they may have gotten a wee bit darker aswell lol. Good thing they have different markings or I'd be confused!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gratch said:


> Aye there was more sunlight when she was having them and they may have gotten a wee bit darker aswell lol. Good thing they have different markings or I'd be confused!


:lol: You want some of mine? Siamese babies are all born white so you can't tell them apart really until they start to get colours  Lots of breeders that have kittens all the same colour use some sort of marking system - paper collars, nail varnish on claws, marker pen behind the ear etc


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

well i think they are all really cute, even though i do have a thing about white faces how old are they?


----------



## KirstyLouise (Mar 17, 2011)

They are gorgoues. No1 looks the same as my kitty Dexter but Dexter is four months old now. xxxx


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Two days old at time of pics, 5 days now  Can't believe the difference in size though!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Aww very cute  love black and whites so I would have them all LOLx


----------

